# Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (1-0) @ Phoenix Suns (1-1) - 10/29



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: ESPN*
*Previous Game: W 110-94 @ Utah Jazz *












*Los Angeles Lakers (1-0)

Starters: 






































PG Derek Fisher | SG Kobe Bryant | SF Ron Artest | PF Lamar Odom | C Pau Gasol* 














*Phoenix Suns (1-1) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hedo Turkoglu | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Is Bynum out? Suns have some decent match ups if the Lakers dont have two seven footers in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seuss, you been living under a rock?


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Is Bynum out? Suns have some decent match ups if the Lakers dont have two seven footers in.


Bynum isn't expected back until late November...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

F*** the Lakers. Blow them out! /sarcasm

Gasol and Odom are going to have a field day inside.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> F*** the Lakers. Blow them out! /sarcasm
> 
> Gasol and Odom are going to have a field day inside.


Sarcasm?? You were right! F*** the Lakers!! LOL!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> Seuss, you been living under a rock?



lol It would seem that is the case. I just haven't been following all the teams like I use to ... I barely knew who was on the Suns roster three weeks ago.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Should be a fun game considering the history, but I can't see the Suns' frontcourt matching up with Gasol/Odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight. :cheers:


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Basel said:


> Good luck tonight. :cheers:


Good luck Lakers fans...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

13-12, Lakers 5:57 left. 

I like what I see from Lopez so far. Gonna need him to be active tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

28-27, Lakers at the end of 1.

Duds 7 pts off the bench in 2 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

38-37, Suns 7:59 left

Dragic feeling it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with an awesome spin and1. 10 pts, 2 assists in 10 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez with layup from Nash. Then off a miss Nash on the break to Hill who lays it in.

49-48, Lakers 1:46 left til half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

57-50, Lakers at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

70-70, 5:47 left


Lopez doing some work.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

87-79, Lakers at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lakers taking control.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not so fast. Suns on 8-2 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic has been awesome.

99-91, LA with 5:52 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LA's just too big inside.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lopez needs to start playing like his brother and not like Dampier.


----------

